# Breitling B1 Battery Change



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Just got my B1 back from Breitling where it was sent by Ernest Jones for a straightforward battery change anyway was told the set price was Â£40.00 but was expecting that so no problem when i go to pick up the watch i am asked for Â£70.00 I ask to see the manager and proceed to point out the quotation i have in writing and stating that since there was no additional work only the battery change they were getting Â£40.00 of my hard earned.

THis was agreed to with the comment from the "lady" assistant that next time it will be Â£70.00 to which i replied there will not be a next time "dearie"

As a matter of intrest does anybody know the correct price?

Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Blimey...even Â£40 sounds a lot to me...what type of batteries do these have? :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The last battery I had changed at Breitling was Â£55 including postage so it wouldn't surprise me if Â£70 is the current price.

I have just paid Â£155 for a service (not the full overhaul service) on a X-33 and had to wait nearly three months for it :huh:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Blimey...even Â£40 sounds a lot to me...what type of batteries do these have? :huh:


Paul

They are more complcated due to the watch back up system to ensure COSC specs and all the complications are maintained also the seals are changed and WR is rechecked and G-Teed so its a lot more than your Â£3.00 jobby but my beef was ith the AD who i felt was out to screw me.

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cost me $1.00... simple to do 

But agree Mart you were right to tell em how its gonna be.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Cost me $1.00... simple to do
> 
> But agree Mart you were right to tell em how its gonna be.


Yes....my sentiments entirely....my X-33 cost me Â£1.55.....well batteries have to be made the other way up here! :lol:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the reasons I went off quartz watches was the batteries. Accurate though they may be, if you have paid a lot of money for a watch you don't want any old ********* (did I say that?) changing the battery when it becomes necessary. So you go back to the dealer. Somewhere in their R&D dept. they saw you coming. Bit like Epson/Lexmark/et al, "We'll give you the printer for f***all but the ink cartridges are gonna cost BIGTIME."


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

oubaas56 said:


> One of the reasons I went off quartz watches was the batteries. Accurate though they may be, if you have paid a lot of money for a watch you don't want any old knobhead (did I say that?) changing the battery when it becomes necessary. So you go back to the dealer. Somewhere in their R&D dept. they saw you coming. Bit like Epson/Lexmark/et al, "We'll give you the printer for f***all but the ink cartridges are gonna cost BIGTIME."


 I have come around to that line of thinking and am now down to one higher-end quartz and am even questioning owning that. If you could get a one week turnaround for a battery change I would feel better about it perhaps, but Â£50 plus and a wait of a couple of months really annoys me


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

JoT said:


> oubaas56 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reasons I went off quartz watches was the batteries. Accurate though they may be, if you have paid a lot of money for a watch you don't want any old ********* (did I say that?) changing the battery when it becomes necessary. So you go back to the dealer. Somewhere in their R&D dept. they saw you coming. Bit like Epson/Lexmark/et al, "We'll give you the printer for f***all but the ink cartridges are gonna cost BIGTIME."
> ...


What's the crack with the cold mutton?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cecil Rhodes said it when he was asked by someone why he left England, ek dink dit is 'n Goeie aanhaling


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

JoT said:


> Cecil Rhodes said it when he was asked by someone why he left England, ek dink dit is 'n Goeie aanhaling


So, praat Afrikaans?

Soutpiel of klipspinnekop?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

oubaas56 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Cecil Rhodes said it when he was asked by someone why he left England, ek dink dit is 'n Goeie aanhaling
> ...


Soutie, met sleg Afrikaans


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

JoT said:


> oubaas56 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


You know the Afrikaans for quote so you can't be that bad.

Back on topic. (sort of) I read somewhere that some of the big name Swiss watch houses had a hand in developing the quartz watch that damn near killed of their entire industry.

:lol:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If you like your high-end quartz, its a no-brainer.

Â£40 every 2 years (with my Breitling) or a mech service at Â£400 every 5 years.

Cheap really

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> If you like your high-end quartz, its a no-brainer.
> 
> Â£40 every 2 years (with my Breitling) or a mech service at Â£400 every 5 years.
> 
> ...


And what about the service every 4 years? My M1 cost Â£225 to service :huh:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

And what about the service every 4 years? My M1 cost Â£225 to service Still better value than the last JLC service I paid for and the quartz is still more accurate


----------

